# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας >  "Τα τσιγαράδικα" (Πλοία που πιάστηκαν για λαθρεμπόριο προιόντων καπνού)

## Espresso Venezia

Το _TOMKO_. Το μικρό, όμορφο έως και ιστορικό "φορτηγάκι" _TOMKO_.

November 2012.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - Νοέμβριος 2012_

Πιάστηκε για λαθρεμπόριο τσιγάρων σύμφωνα με δελτίο τύπου του ΥΕΝ τον Φεβρουάριο 2011 στην περιοχή του Αργολικού κόλπου με το όνομα _TOMKO_ και σημαία Βολιβίας. Έμεινε υπό κατάσχεση δεμένο στο  λιμάνι του Ναυπλίου για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα και απομακρύνθηκε από εκεί ρυμουλκούμενο το καλοκαίρι του 2012. Οδηγήθηκε αρχικά στη γνωστή ντάνα στην παραλία του Ασπρόπυργου, εκεί δηλαδή που οδηγούνται σχεδόν όλα τα κατασχεθέντα για παρόμοιες περιπτώσεις πλοία. Λίγους μήνες αργότερα (Νοέμβρης 2012) το βρήκα στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη στη Σαλαμίνα, ενώ μέχρι και σήμερα παραμένει παροπλισμένο και εγκαταλειμένο στην ίδια περιοχή, στα Αμπελάκια της Σαλαμίνας.

January 2013.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - Ιανουάριος 2013_

Με τον αριθμό _IMO 8965385_ ο οποίος είναι γραμμένος και στον καθρέφτη του πλοίου, μπόρεσα να βρώ στις βάσεις δεδομένων ως χρονιά κατασκευής του το _1948_ και ως προηγούμενα αναφερόμενα ονόματα του τα _ΣΚΥΡΟΣ_ και _ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΙΣΤΡΙΑ_. Όταν κάποια στιγμή ανέβασα φωτό του στο shipspotting, κάποιο μέλος με το όνομα "Frits Olinga" μου είχε γράψει ως σχόλιο τα παρακάτω :




> 1937 built as "Gesine" by Schiffswerft Ewald Berninghaus at Koln.
> Owner: Karl Schepers--Haren Ems-Germany
> 2 sister ships: "Jan" and "Merkur".


Εκ των οποίων βέβαια συνάγεται ότι το πλοίο είχε κατασκευαστεί το _1937_ (και όχι το 1948), στη _Γερμανία_, και με πρώτο του όνομα το _GESINE_.

March 2014.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - Μάρτιος 2014_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το "μικρούλι" LOGOS που βρίσκεται κατασχεμένο και δεμένο στη γνωστή "ντάνα του STACOCO" μπροστά στην παραλία του Ασπροπύργου.

February 2014.jpg
_Ελευσίνα - Φεβρουάριος 2014_

Το κάπως παράξενο στην όψη Φ/Γ _LOGOS_ κατασκευασμένο το _1966_ άγνωστο που, πιάστηκε τον _Αύγουστο 2011_ στην "περιοχή λιμένα Ελευσίνας" όπως ανέφερε η τότε ανακοίνωση του ΥΕΝ, κατά την διαδικασία εκφόρτωσης στην ξηρά, περίπου 2.300 χαρτοκιβωτίων λαθραίων τσιγάρων, (που χωράγανε άραγε όλα αυτά εκεί μέσα ???). Κατά την ίδια ανακοίνωση το πλοίο έφερε σημαία Ουκρανίας και είχε επταμελές Ουκρανικό πλήρωμα. Από ότι θυμάμαι, πριν την μεταφορά του στην ντάνα του Ασπρόπυργου, είχε παραμείνει για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα δεμένο στο κεντρικό λιμάνι της Ελευσίνας. Μπορούμε να το δούμε σε μία ακόμα φωτό από το shipspotting, λίγους μήνες πριν το συμβάν, στην Σεβαστούπολη της Ουκρανίας τον Μάιο 2011.

ShipSpotting.com

© Yevgenii

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το _DIALA_ που είχε ξεκινήσει από την Αμμόχωστο με προορισμό την Βεγγάζη αλλά πιάστηκε ......στα Μέθανα (μια μικρηηηηη απόκλιση πορείας !!!) τον περασμένο Μάρτιο.

IMG_0174.jpg
_Ασπρόπυργος - Μάιος 2014_

Να δούμε τις τότε επίσημες ανακοινώσεις από το υπουργείο Ναυτιλίας.




> 07/03/2014
> 
> Εντοπισμός και κατάσχεση μεγάλης ποσότητας λαθραίων τσιγάρων  και σύλληψη πληρώματος Φ/Γ πλοίου στη θαλάσσια περιοχή των Μεθάνων.
> 
> Εντοπισμός και κατάσχεση μεγάλης ποσότητας λαθραίων τσιγάρων πραγματοποιήθηκε, πρωινές ώρες σήμερα,ύστερα από συντονισμένες προσπάθειες του προσωπικού του Λ.Σ-ΕΛ.ΑΚΤ, στη θαλάσσια περιοχή των Μεθάνων.  Για την επιτυχή έκβαση της επιχείρησηςσυμμετείχαν και συνεργάστηκαν  πλωτά περιπολικά Λ.Σ.-ΕΛ.ΑΚΤ., Ομάδα Ειδικών Επεμβάσεων ΜΥΑ/Λ.Σ –  ΕΛ.ΑΚΤ. καθώς και εναέριο μέσο Λ.Σ. – ΕΛ.ΑΚΤ.
> 
> Η επιχείρηση πραγματοποιήθηκε υπό το συντονισμό του Κέντρου Επιχειρήσεων του Αρχηγείου Λ.Σ – ΕΛ.ΑΚΤ., στο πλαίσιο των εντολών του Υπουργού Ναυτιλίας και Αιγαίου, Μιλτιάδη Βαρβιτσιώτη, για συστηματικούς και εντατικούς ελέγχους με στόχο την καταπολέμηση των οργανωμένων μορφών εγκληματικότητας και του περιορισμού της διαφυγής εσόδων από το λαθρεμπόριο.
> 
> Ειδικότερα, μετά από αξιοποίηση  πληροφοριών της Διεύθυνσης Δίωξης Ναρκωτικών και Αντιμετώπισης  Λαθρεμπορίου (ΔΙΔΙΝΑΛ) του Α.Λ.Σ – ΕΛ.ΑΚΤ, εντοπίσθηκε από Πλοίο  Ανοιχτής Θαλάσσης Λ.Σ – ΕΛ.ΑΚΤ., *Φ/Γ πλοίο που έφερε όνομα «DIALA»,  σημαίας  SaoTome,  με 6μελές αλλοδαπό πλήρωμα και έμφορτο με μεγάλες ποσότητες λαθραίων καπνικών προϊόντων. Το πλοίο, κατά δήλωση του Πλοιάρχου, είχε αποπλεύσει από την Αμμόχωστο με προορισμό τη Βεγγάζη.*
> ...





> 12/03/2014
> 
> Συνέχεια ενημέρωσης σχετικά με τον  εντοπισμό και κατάσχεση μεγάλης ποσότητας λαθραίων τσιγάρων σε Φ/Γ πλοίο  στη θαλάσσια περιοχή των Μεθάνων.
> 
> Σε συνέχεια των προηγούμενων δελτίων τύπου γίνονται γνωστά τα ακόλουθα:
>  Οι αναλογούντες δασμοί των ανευρεθέντων και κατασχεμένων επί του φερόμενου με όνομα *“DIALA” Φ/Γ  πλοίου*, τσιγάρων, ανέρχονται σε δύο εκατομμύρια τετρακόσια σαράντα τρείς χιλιάδες τριακόσια πενήντα ευρώ και δεκαεννιά λεπτά (2.443.350,19 €).
> 
> Τα έξι (06) μέλη του πληρώματος του πλοίου, έπειτα από τις απολογίες τους στην αρμόδια Ανακρίτρια Πειραιά, κρίθηκαν προφυλακιστέα. Επιπλέον, κατόπιν αξιοποίησης σχετικών,  με την υπόθεση, πληροφοριών, μικτό κλιμάκιο της Λιμενικής Αρχής Ίσθμιας  και της Διεύθυνσης Δίωξης Ναρκωτικών και Λαθρεμπορίου του ΑΛΣ-ΕΛ.ΑΚΤ εντόπισαν, απογευματινές ώρες της 11-03-2014, εντός εγκαταλειμμένου κτίσματος σε ερημική παραλία, στην περιοχή «ΚΑΛΟΓΕΡΟΛΙΜΑΝΟ» Κορινθίας, ποσότητα διακοσίων πενήντα (250) χαρτοκιβώτιων τσιγάρων περίπου και οκτώ (08) ταινιόδρομων, τα οποία κατασχέθηκαν και συσχετίστηκαν άμεσα με την εν λόγω υπόθεση. Οι αναλογούντες δασμοί της νέας κατασχεθείσας ποσότητας θα γνωστοποιηθούν με νεότερο δελτίο τύπου.
> 
> ...


Όπως βλέπουμε στις φωτό το πλοίο έχει κατασχεθεί και βρίσκεται δεμένο στην γνωστή ντάνα του STACOCO στον Ασπρόπυργο από την περασμένη άνοιξη. Περισσότερα στοιχεία για την ταυτότητα του (εκτός από το ονόματα _DIALA_ και _RANA_ και την σημαία _Sao Tome_ που αναφέρθηκαν στην ανακοίνωση του ΥΕΝ) δεν μπορέσαμε να βρούμε, πράγμα βέβαια όχι περίεργο για τέτοιου είδους πλοία. Κάτι τέλος που μας δίνει να καταλάβουμε το πόσο εύκολα και με τι βιασύνη τα πλοία που επιδίδονται σε λαθρεμπόριο αλλάζουν σημαίες και ονόματα, είναι και ο τρόπος (.....ανάποδα) που αναγράφεται στην πλώρη του DIALA το όνομα του, όπως καθαρά μπορούμε να διακρίνουμε στην παρακάτω φωτό.

IMG_0199.jpg
_Ασπρόπυργος - Μάιος 2014_

----------


## Ellinis

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον το θέμα Γιώργο. Να προσθέσω μια φωτογραφία με το "τσιγαράδικο" ΤΑΝΙΑ όταν ήταν κατασχεμένο στην Αλεξανδρούπολη, το Σεπτέμβρη του 2008. Για περισσότερα για το σκάφος στο θέμα του εδώ.

tania.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

*ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΤΩΡΑ: Ακυβέρνητο «τσιγαράδικο» εντοπίστηκε στο Πόρτο Βρόμη.*Ένα εγκαταλελειμμένο πλοίο φορτωμένο με κιβώτια τσιγάρων εντοπίστηκε νωρίς το πρωί από τους άνδρες του Λιμενικού Σώματος να έχει πέσει πάνω στα βράχια στο Πόρτο Βρώμη της Ζακύνθου. Άμεση υπήρξε η κινητοποίηση όλων των εμπλεκόμενων φορέων με αποτέλεσμα να ξεκινήσει επιχείρηση πρόσδεσης του ώστε να αποτραπεί ο κίνδυνος βύθισης του.Από ξηράς τις προσπάθειες συνδράμουν και άνδρες της Πυροσβεστικής Υπηρεσίας για την απάντληση υδάτων
Πηγή.

----------


## pantelis2009

*Περισσότερα από 980.000 πακέτα τσιγάρα στα αμπάρια του πλοίου Amaranthus.*Ολοκληρώθηκε από τις λιμενικές αρχές Ζακύνθου η καταμέτρηση του φορτίου του πλοίου Amaranthus, που την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα είχε βρεθεί εγκαταλειμμένο στην περιοχή του Πόρτο Βρώμη.
Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, οι λιμενικές αρχές που καταμέτρησαν το φορτίο, παρουσία υπαλλήλων του Τελωνείου, κάνουν λόγο για 981.000 πακέτα με τσιγάρα, τα οποία περιέχονταν σε συνολικά 1932 κούτες.
Από τον έλεγχο στα αμπάρια του πλοίου, που έγινε με τη συνδρομή ειδικά εκπαιδευμένου σκύλου που παραχωρήθηκε από την Αστυνομική Διεύθυνση Ζακύνθου, δεν προέκυψε κάποιο άλλο εύρημα και πλέον συντάσσεται η δικογραφία για να αποσταλεί στην εισαγγελική Αρχή.
ΠΗΓΗ

Δεν στέλνουν και κανένα πακέτο προς τα δω. :Fat:

----------


## pantelis2009

*Εντοπισμός και κατάσχεση μεγάλης ποσότητας λαθραίων τσιγάρων και συλλήψεις μελών διακίνησής τους στον Μεσσηνιακό κόλπο.**Στην κατάσχεση φορτηγού πλοίου**που μετέφερε μεγάλη ποσότητα* *λαθραίων τσιγάρων, που εκτιμάται ότι ξεπερνά τα 6.000**χαρτοκιβώτια* *(master cases**)* *προέβησαν πρωινές ώρες σήμερα, στελέχη του Λιμενικού Σώματος – Ελληνικής Ακτοφυλακής.*Η επιχείρηση πραγματοποιήθηκε σε* θαλάσσια περιοχή εντός** του Μεσσηνιακού κόλπου** πλησίον ακτών Κορώνης με αποτέλεσμα* την κατάσχεση του *Φ/Γ πλοίου* *“MESOGIOS”* *σημαίας Τανζανίας*, καθώς και την *σύλληψη**έξι (06) αλλοδαπών μελών πληρώματος**.**Συγκεκριμένα*, μετά από αξιοποίηση πληροφοριών,έλαβε χώρα παρακολούθηση, αρχικά από αεροπλάνο Λ.Σ – ΕΛ.ΑΚΤ., που είχε ως αποτέλεσμα τον εντοπισμό του ανωτέρω φορτηγού πλοίου στην ως άνω θαλάσσια περιοχή. Στη συντονισμένη επιχείρηση συμμετείχαν ελικόπτερο Λ.Σ – ΕΛ.ΑΚΤ., περιπολικό σκάφος Λ.Σ – ΕΛ.ΑΚΤ. με επιβαίνοντες ομάδα Κλιμακίου Ειδικών Αποστολών Λ.Σ. - ΕΛ.ΑΚΤ. (ΚΕΑ) και Πλοίο Ανοικτής Θαλάσσης Λ.Σ. με επιβαίνοντες ομάδα Μονάδας Υποβρυχίων Αποστολών Λ.Σ. - ΕΛ.ΑΚΤ. (ΜΥΑ).Το εξαμελές αλλοδαπό πλήρωμα και το πλοίο οδηγήθηκαν στο λιμένα Καλαμάτας, ενώ για το περιστατικό έχει ενημερωθεί ο αρμόδιος Εισαγγελέας για τις περαιτέρω ενέργειεςΠροανάκριση διενεργείται από τη Λιμενική Αρχή Καλαμάτας, ενώ εξελίξεις για την ακριβή ποσότητα των λαθραίων τσιγάρων, το ύψος των διαφυγόντων δασμών καθώς και σχετικό φωτογραφικό υλικό, θα δοθούν με νεότερο δελτίο τύπου.
Ο Αναπληρωτής Υπουργός Ναυτιλίας Θοδωρής Δρίτσας, εξέφρασε τα θερμά του συγχαρητήρια προς ταστελέχη Λ.Σ – ΕΛ.ΑΚΤ. που συμμετείχαν σε αυτή την επιχείρηση και εξήρε τον επαγγελματισμό και τον άριστο συντονισμό που επέδειξαν, με αποτέλεσμα το Λιμενικό Σώμα να οδηγηθείσε μία ακόμη μεγάλη επιτυχία απέναντι στις οργανωμένες μορφές εγκληματικότητας.*Η εν λόγω επιχείρηση εντάσσεται στο πλα**ίσιο των συστηματικών και εντατικών ελέγχων που πραγματοποιεί το προσωπικό Λ.Σ. - ΕΛ.ΑΚΤ. για την καταπολέμηση των οργανωμένων μορφών εγκληματικότητας και* *τη δίωξη του λαθρεμπορίου.
ΠΗΓΗ ΥΝΑ.

Δεν μας δείχνουν όμως και καμιά φωτογραφία του πλοίου, να δούμε πιο είναι. Όλο και κάποιο γνωστό μας θα έχει αλλάξει όνομα.* :Fat:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Παντελή δεν είναι δυνατόν να είναι γνωστά μας όλα τα "τσιγαράδικα" που πιάνονται. Στην σελίδα δε του υπουργείου από όπου μετέφερες την είδηση υπάρχουν φωτό (_κάτω αριστερά_, εκεί που λέει "Σχετικά αρχεία"). 

Το όνομα του βέβαια είναι "....τσιγαρομαιμού", πάνω δε στο πλοίο δεν έχει γραφτεί το τελευταίο _S_, με αποτέλεσμα να διαβάζεται _MESOGIO_. Στις βάσεις δεδομένων το "κανονικό" του όνομα είναι το _OSKAR_, κατασκευής _1968_ με _ΙΜΟ 8647311_. 

Τέλος, ως κερασάκι στην τούρτα, να δούμε το πλοίο σε φωτό από το shipspotting, μόλις πριν ένα μήνα (22 Ιανουαρίου) με το όνομα _MESOGIO_........ που αλλού ?????? Μα στο Μαυροβούνιο φυσικά !!!!!!!

ShipSpotting.com

© Godra

----------


## pantelis2009

*Εντοπισμός και κατάσχεση μεγάλης ποσότητας λαθραίων τσιγάρων και συλλήψεις μελών διακίνησής τους στο Πλατυγιάλι Μεσολογγίου*


Δημοσιεύθηκε από mme την Πέμ, 23/04/2015 - 20:10



*Στον εντοπισμό και την κατάσχεση μεγάλης ποσότητας* *λαθραίων τσιγάρων,* *προέβησαν απογευματινές ώρες της 22/4/2015, στελέχη του Λιμεναρχείου Μεσολογγίου, με τη συνδρομή της τοπικής Τελωνειακής Αρχής.*Τα κατασχεμένα τσιγάρα, μεταφέρονταν επί του *φορτηγού πλοίου* *“SHT HUSEYIN AKIL”,* *σημαίας Μολδαβίας, το οποίο είχε δηλώσει επισήμως ότι μετέφερε καύσιμη ύλη, με αποτέλεσμα να κατασχεθεί στο λιμένα Πλατυγιαλίου και να συλληφθούν τα οκτώ (08) αλλοδαπά μέλη πληρώματος.**Συγκεκριμένα*, μετά από αξιοποίηση πληροφοριών, υπό το συντονισμό της Διεύθυνσης Δίωξης Ναρκωτικών και Λαθρεμπορίου του Αρχηγείου Λ.Σ. - ΕΛ.ΑΚΤ., πραγματοποιήθηκε επιχείρηση από περιπολικά σκάφη των Λιμενικών Αρχών Λευκάδας και Ιθάκης, καθώς και στελέχη του Γραφείου Ασφάλειας του Λιμεναρχείου Μεσολογγίου και του Λιμενικού Τμήματος Πλατυγιαλίου,που είχε ως αποτέλεσμα να εντοπιστεί το ανωτέρω Φ/Γ πλοίο στη θαλάσσια περιοχή νότια της νησίδος ''ΑΤΟΚΟΣ” και να οδηγηθεί, συνοδεία προσωπικού Λ.Σ. – ΕΛ.ΑΚΤ., στο λιμένα Πλατυγυαλίου για περαιτέρω έρευνα.Από την έρευνα στα αμπάρια του πλοίου διαπιστώθηκε η ύπαρξη *δέκα (10) εμπορευματοκιβωτίων**(containers),* *εντός των οποίων βρέθηκαν χαρτοκιβώτια με λαθραία τσιγάρα επιμελώς καλυμμένα με φορτίο καύσιμης ύλης* *(**πέλετ**),* *χωρίς να έχουν δηλωθεί στα φορτωτικά έγγραφα του πλοίου.**Σημειώνεται ότι το ανωτέρω πλοίο είχε δηλώσει ως προορισμό το λιμένα Πλατυγυαλίου προκειμένου εκφορτώσει τα εν λόγω εμπορευματοκιβώτια.*Κατόπιν προηγούμενης ενημέρωσης της Εισαγγελίας Πρωτοδικών Μεσολογγίου, τα στελέχη του Λ.Σ-ΕΛ.ΑΚΤ. προέβησαν στη σύλληψη των οκτώ (08) αλλοδαπών μελών του πληρώματος, καθώς και στην κατάσχεση του πλοίου και του παράνομου φορτίου του.Εντός της ημέρας, οι ανωτέρω συλληφθέντες θα προσαχθούν ενώπιον του αρμόδιου Εισαγγελέα Μεσολογγίου μαζί με το φάκελο της εις βάρος τους σχηματισθείσας δικογραφίας. Νεότερες εξελίξεις για την ακριβή ποσότητα των λαθραίων τσιγάρωνκαι το ύψος των διαφυγόντων δασμών, θα δοθούν με νεότερο δελτίο τύπου.*Η εν λόγω επιχείρηση εντάσσεται στο πλα**ίσιο των συστηματικών και εντατικών ελέγχων που πραγματοποιεί το Λ.Σ.-ΕΛ.ΑΚΤ, σε συνεργασία με τις λοιπές Υπηρεσίες επιβολής νόμου της χώρας, για την καταπολέμηση των οργανωμένων μορφών εγκληματικότητας και* *τη δίωξη του λαθρεμπορίου. 
**ΠΗΓΗ ΥΝΑ.*

----------


## Nautilia News

Tsigaradiko_Roseta.jpg
*Τσιγαράδικο πιάστηκε με πάνω από 12 εκ. λαθραία τσιγάρα*

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το μοτορσιπάκι _MESOGIOS_ (στο AIS εμφανίζεται ως αλιευτικό), στο οποίο είχαμε αναφερθεί λίγο παραπάνω στα ποστ Νο *7* & *8*, βρίσκεται πλέον στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στη Σαλαμίνα, όπου ρυμουλκήθηκε πριν λίγες ημέρες από το _ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ VIII_. 

IMG_0011.jpg
_Πέραμα - 21/01/2017_

Να θυμίσουμε ότι παρέμενε κατασχεμένο στο λιμάνι της Καλαμάτας από τον Φεβρουάριο του 2015, μόνο δηλαδή για .....δύο χρόνια (!!!), χρονικό διάστημα πολύ μικρό για τα "αντανακλαστικά γραφειοκρατικών διαδικασιών" του αθάνατου Ελληνικού κράτους.

----------


## npapad

Σε πρόσφατη επίσκεψη μου στην Παλαιόχωρα Χανίων φωτογράφησα το κατασχεμένο Ουκρανικό (με νηολόγιο Μαριούπολης) Αλιευτικό (η ερευνητικό κατά κάποια sites) RS-300 #97. Το καραβάκι έχει ΙΜΟ 7645380, είναι κατασκευής του 1977 και 163 gt. Πιάστηκε με λαθραία τσιγάρα στις 27-11-2016 αφού είχε μείνει ακυβέρνητο και ρυμουλκήθηκε στην Παλαιόχωρα όπου και κατασχέθηκε.
Περισσότερες πληροφορίες εδώ :
http://www.hcg.gr/node/13936
και εδώ :
http://112.international/europe/ukra...ece-11484.html
Και οι φωτογραφίες μου στην Παλαιόχωρα στις 19-4-2017
DSC_1681.jpgDSC_1670.jpg

----------


## npapad

Σε πρόσφατη επίσκεψη μου στην Παλαιόχωρα Χανίων φωτογράφησα την κατασχεμένη θαλαμηγό (ή work/repair vessel σύμφωνα με κάποια sites) SULA με σημαία Νήσων Μάρσαλ (νηολόγιο Jaluit). Το πλοίο με 192 πρόσφυγες έστειλε σήμα κινδύνου στις 12-5-2015 κοντά στην Παλαιόχωρα και ρυμουλκήθηκε εκεί όπου και κατασχέθηκε. Το καραβάκι έχει ΙΜΟ 8933526, είναι πρώην Νορβηγικό, κατασκευής 1968 και 149 gt.
Περισσότερες πληροφορίες εδώ :
http://www.hcg.gr/node/10092
εδώ :
http://www.hcg.gr/node/10093
και εδώ :
http://infomobile.w2eu.net/2015/05/1...ation-numbers/

Και οι φωτογραφίες μου στις 19-4-2017 στην Παλαιόχωρα.
DSC_1673.jpgDSC_1675.jpgDSC_1671.jpgDSC_1672.jpg

Υπάρχουν στο shipspotting και λίγο καλύτερες φωτογραφίες από τον καλό φίλο Brian εδώ :
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=2535906
και εδώ :
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=2535900

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Kάθε άλλο παρά θαλαμηγός είναι το SULA.

----------


## npapad

> Kάθε άλλο παρά θαλαμηγός είναι το SULA.


Από κατασκευής, σίγουρα όχι, γι' αυτό το βλέπω σε κάποιες βάσεις σαν work vessel αλλά δούλεψε σαν θαλαμηγός από τη Νορβηγία ακόμα (έχει φωτογραφίες του στο shipspotting). Έχει και νηολόγιο Jaluit που είναι το νηολόγιο για θαλαμηγούς των νησιών Μάρσαλ... Επισήμως πάντως είναι δηλωμένο σαν θαλαμηγός ! Πολλά από αυτά τα μικρά που κάνουν "ύποπτες" δουλειές δηλώνονται με άλλη χρήση από την κανονική τους (προφανώς για να ξεπερνούν ελέγχους κ.λ.π.). Το έχω ξαναδεί αυτό πολλές φορές.

----------


## npapad

Χθες το βράδυ (16-6-2017) έφτασε στο Ηράκλειο Κρήτης συνοδευόμενο από το πλωτό του Λιμενικού ΛΣ 90 (ΓΑΥΔΟΣ) το μικρό φορτηγό GOLENDRI με σημαία Τανζανίας (νηολογημένο στη Ζανζιβάρη) και ΙΜΟ 9100968. Το πλοίο, κατασκευής 1993 και 472 κ.ο.χ. πιάστηκε στα Σφακιά Χανίων με μεγάλο φορτίο τσιγάρων και οδηγήθηκε στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου για τα περαιτέρω. Δείτε περισσότερα εδώ :
http://www.hcg.gr/node/15217
Το πλοίο, αν και σχετικά "νέο" στην κατασκευή έχει αλλάξει πολλά ονόματα στο παρελθόν και έχει ξαναπιαστεί στην Πάτρα τον Ιούνιο του 2006 για τον ίδιο λόγο με άλλο όνομα. Δείτε την περιγραφή της φωτογραφίας εδώ για περισσότερα :
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=1149752
Και μια φωτογραφία του που τράβηξα σήμερα 17-6-2017 στο Ηράκλειο.
DSC_2268.jpg

----------


## npapad

> Σε πρόσφατη επίσκεψη μου στην Παλαιόχωρα Χανίων φωτογράφησα το κατασχεμένο Ουκρανικό (με νηολόγιο Μαριούπολης) Αλιευτικό (η ερευνητικό κατά κάποια sites) RS-300 #97. Το καραβάκι έχει ΙΜΟ 7645380, είναι κατασκευής του 1977 και 163 gt. Πιάστηκε με λαθραία τσιγάρα στις 27-11-2016 αφού είχε μείνει ακυβέρνητο και ρυμουλκήθηκε στην Παλαιόχωρα όπου και κατασχέθηκε.
> Περισσότερες πληροφορίες εδώ :
> http://www.hcg.gr/node/13936
> και εδώ :
> http://112.international/europe/ukra...ece-11484.html
> Και οι φωτογραφίες μου στην Παλαιόχωρα στις 19-4-2017
> DSC_1681.jpgDSC_1670.jpg


Για το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο δόθηκαν διευκρινίσεις από τον υπουργό ναυτιλίας Παναγιώτη Κουρουμπλή. Δείτε εδώ :
http://www.hcg.gr/node/15218
Αναφέρει και την "αλλαγή χρήσης" που συζητούσαμε σε προηγούμενα posts για να παρακάμπτονται νομοθεσίες/έλεγχοι.

----------


## pantelis2009

*Γιατί (και ποιοί) για 7 μήνες καλύπτουν την βρόμικη υπόθεση με τα λαθραία (και) της ΣΕΚΑΠ;*Ιούνιος 18, 2017
_0_


__

_Μείζον πολιτικό θέμα δημιουργούν οι συνεχιζόμενες αποκαλύψεις για την πρωτοφανή ολιγωρία των διωκτικών αρχών  σε ότι έχει να κάνει με την σκοτεινή υπόθεση του Ρωσικού «τσιγαράδικου» που για επτά μήνες… ελέγχεται για λαθρεμπορία από τις αρχές._
_Η υπόθεση πλέον λαμβάνει κολοσσιαίες διαστάσεις αφού αποδεικνύεται πως στα αμπάρια του λαθρεμπορικού υπάρχουν και τσιγάρα της ΣΕΚΑΠ του Ιβάν Σαββίδη, που όπως βεβαίως ισχυρίζεται η πλευρά του ιδιοκτήτη της καπνοβιομηχανίας έχουν πωληθεί σε άγνωστο αποδέκτη στο Μαυροβούνιο._
_Την χώρα που ως γνωστόν αποτελεί την έδρα των επιχειρήσεων (μαζί με τα Κατεχόμενα) των μεγαλύτερων κυκλωμάτων λαθρεμπορίας τσιγάρων, που ελέγχονται κυρίως από Μαφίες του πρώην Ανατολικού μπλοκ._
_Το μείζον πολιτικό θέμα κατά την άποψη μας για την Κυβέρνηση είναι πως είναι δυνατόν (και ενώ γνώριζε) την ίδια περίοδο που μεγάλη παρτίδα τσιγάρων (και) της ΣΕΚΑΠ ελεγχόταν για λαθρεμπορία αυτή να προχωρά στην διαγραφή προστίμου δεκάδων εκατομμυρίων ευρώ του Σαββίδη, για την ίδια παράνομη πράξη , δηλαδή το λαθρεμπόριο τσιγάρων, έστω και εάν αυτή αφορούσε τις προηγούμενες διοικήσεις της εταιρείας;_
_Το δεύτερο ζήτημα που τίθεται είναι, εάν το Λιμενικό Σώμα και οι αρμόδιες διωκτικές αρχές ήλεγξαν αυτούς του 7 μήνες ποιος είναι ο πραγματικός παραλήπτης του φορτίου που ελέγχεται για λαθρεμπόριο. Γιατί άραγε ολιγώρησαν με τόσο προκλητικό τρόπο;_
_Το βέβαιο είναι πως η υπόθεση αυτή μπορεί να εξελιχθεί σε τεράστιο σκάνδαλο για την Κυβέρνηση αφού αναμένεται τις επόμενες ημέρες να «σκάσουν» και νέα στοιχεία φωτιά που θα προκαλέσουν, ενδεχομένως, και πολιτικές εξελίξεις.

ΠΗΓΗ_

----------


## sv1xv

> Το βέβαιο είναι πως η υπόθεση αυτή μπορεί να εξελιχθεί σε τεράστιο σκάνδαλο για την Κυβέρνηση αφού αναμένεται τις επόμενες ημέρες να «σκάσουν» και νέα στοιχεία φωτιά που θα προκαλέσουν, ενδεχομένως, και πολιτικές εξελίξεις.


Τίποτα δεν θα γίνει, έχουν βλέπετε την προστασία του "Οσίου", μεγάλη η χάρη του.

----------


## despo

Εχω την εντύπωση πάντως οτι δεν μπορεί να έχει ευθύνες η ΣΕΚΑΠ στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα. Η καπνοβιομηχανία έκανε εξαγωγή στο Μαυροβούνιο, μιά χώρα που είναι γνωστό απο χρόνια οτι είναι κέντρο λαθρεμπορίου.

----------


## npapad

Σήμερα το βράδυ 5-1-2018 αναχώρησε από το Ηράκλειο το ρυμουλκό ΚΕΡΒΕΡΟΣ (IMO 6508315) ρυμουλκώντας το φορτηγό HADDAD 1 (IMO 7413921) που είχε κατασχεθεί το 2015 για λαθρεμπόριο όπλων και από τότε ήταν στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου. Το φορτηγό είναι το πρώην ΑΡΧΩΝ (με Ελληνική σημαία). Το AIS του ρυμουλκού αναφέρει Aliaga οπότε πάει για διάλυση... Δυστυχώς έφυγε αργά και δεν έχω φώτο από την αναχώρηση. Παρακάτω μια φωτογραφία του ΚΕΡΒΕΡΟΣ στις 2-1-2018 στο Ηράκλειο.

[English Translation]
The Greek tug KERVEROS (IMO 6508315) departed from Heraklion this evening 5-1-2018 towing the general cargo ship HADDAD 1 (IMO 7413921) which was confiscated for gun smuggling in 2015 and was laid-up at Heraklion ever since. The cargo ship is the ex. ARHON (Greek Flag). The tug's AIS shows "Aliaga" as the destination so HADDAD 1 was obviously sold for scrap... Unfortunately, due to the late evening departure i have no photos of them leaving Heraklion. Here is a photo of KERVEROS in Heraklion 2-1-2018

DSC_5127.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Νεκτάριε όταν διάβασα το ποστ σου σκέφηκα άρχικα πως ...υπέπεσες σε φάουλ, μιας και το παρόν θέμα αφορά τα πλοία που ενεπλάκησαν σε λαθρεμπόριο τσιγάρων και όχι όπλων. Τελικά όμως, είσαι "on topic" μιας και στο φορτηγό _HADDAD 1_ δεν είχαν βρεθεί μόνο _λαθραία όπλα και σφαίρες_ αλλά και εμπορευματοκιβώτια με μεγάλη ποσότητα _χαρτοκιβωτίων τσιγάρων._

Να σημειώσουμε εδώ, ότι το πλοίο (με σημαία Βολιβίας) είχε εντοπιστεί και ακινητοποιηθεί 20ν.μ. νοτιοανατολικά της Ιεράπετρας την 01/09/2015, και είχε οδηγηθεί από το λιμενικό στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου. Είχε αναχωρήσει από την Τουρκία και ως προορισμό είχε την Λιβύη. Τέλος, _να δούμε και κάποιες φωτογραφίες_ δικές σου Νεκτάριε, με το _HADDAD 1_ κατεσχεμένο στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου, αλλά και σε παλαιότερες - καλύτερες στιγμές ως _ΑΡΧΩΝ_.

----------


## pantelis2009

*Ποινική δίωξη κατά Μαρινάκη για το Noor1*Η δίωξη ασκήθηκε μετά την ολοκλήρωση προκαταρκτικής εξέτασης. Αφορά και σε τρεις συνεργάτες του εφοπλιστή. Η εισαγγελέας ζήτησε να ανατεθεί η υπόθεση σε ανακριτή κατά της διαφθοράς.
_Δημοσιεύθηκε: 23 Μαρτίου 2018 - 16:56__Τελ. Ενημ.: 23 Μαρτίου 2018 - 16:50_
Εύα Καραμανώληe.karamanoli@euro2day.gr





1
*114**0**0**0*


Ποινική δίωξη για χρηματοδότηση και αποθήκευση ναρκωτικών ουσιών, εγκληματική οργάνωση για τη μεταφορά, διακίνηση και πώληση ναρκωτικών ασκήθηκε από την προϊσταμένη της εισαγγελίας πρωτοδικών Πειραιά Ειρήνη Τζίβα σε βάρος του εφοπλιστή *Βαγγέλη Μαρινάκη* και συνεργατών του σχετικά με την υπόθεση του Noor 1.
Η δίωξη ασκήθηκε μετά την ολοκλήρωση προκαταρκτικής εξέτασης στο πλαίσιο της οποίας ελέγχθηκαν εμβάσματα σχετικά με την χρηματοδότηση του πλοίου το οποίο μετέφερε ναρκωτικά και αφορά και σε 3 συνεργάτες του εφοπλιστή και συγκεκριμένα τον πρώην διευθύνοντα σύμβουλο της ναυτιλιακής εταιρείας Capital *Νίκο Συντιχάκη,* τον δικηγόρο Πειραιά *Βαγγέλη Μπαϊρακτάρη* και τον ναυτασφαλιστή *Ηλία Τσακίρη.*
Με την παραγγελία της εισαγγελέα ζητείται να γίνει και περαιτέρω διερεύνηση για λαθρεμπορία καυσίμων και ξέπλυμα μαύρου χρήματος από παράνομες δραστηριότητες και πάλι στο πλαίσιο εγκληματικής οργάνωσης.
Λόγω της σοβαρότητας της υπόθεσης, η εισαγγελέας του Αρείου Πάγου Ξένη Δημητρίου με έγγραφό της ζήτησε η δικογραφία να ανατεθεί *σε ανακριτή κατά της διαφθοράς*.
Εύα Καραμανώλη

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το μικρό πλοίο _LOGOS_ για το οποίο έχουμε αναφερθεί στο ποστ _Νο 2_ του παρόντος θέματος, και τελευταία φορά το είχαμε δει ημιβυθισμένο πριν δυόμισι χρόνια μπροστά από το ναυπηγείο Σάββα στην Ελευσίνα, 




> .................
> Ενώ όπως μπορούμε να διακρίνουμε στην τελευταία φωτό, το μικρό _LOGOS_ (δες τέσσερα ποστ πιό πάνω, Νο 92), έχει μπατάρει και μισοβυθιστεί στην ίδια θέση που βρισκόταν.
> 
> IMG_0064.jpg
> _Ελευσίνα - 26/06/2016_


ανελκύστηκε και τραβήχτηκε έξω στον χώρο του ναυπηγείου. Να δούμε αν θα διαλυθεί επιτόπου ή θα μετακινηθεί κάπου αλλού. 

IMG_0438.jpg__IMG_0393.jpg__IMG_0413.jpg
_Ελευσίνα - 23/12/2018_

----------


## Ellinis

Το άλλο στη ξηρά, δεξιά του LOGOS II, ποιό ειναι;

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Άρη είναι η φορτηγόλαντζα _ΑΛΜΠΑΤΡΟΣ_, την είχαμε δει και συζητήσει πριν κάποιους μήνες _εδώ_. Από ότι φαίνεται είχε επίσης βυθιστεί και ανελκύστηκε και αυτή στον χώρο του ναυπηγείου Σάββα.

----------


## Ellinis

Ευχαριστώ Γιώργο, συμπαθές σκαφάκι

----------


## Ellinis

> Με τον αριθμό _IMO 8965385_ ο οποίος είναι γραμμένος και στον καθρέφτη του πλοίου, μπόρεσα να βρώ στις βάσεις δεδομένων ως χρονιά κατασκευής του το _1948_ και ως προηγούμενα αναφερόμενα ονόματα του τα _ΣΚΥΡΟΣ_ και _ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΙΣΤΡΙΑ_. Όταν κάποια στιγμή ανέβασα φωτό του στο shipspotting, κάποιο μέλος με το όνομα "Frits Olinga" μου είχε γράψει ως σχόλιο τα παρακάτω :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				1937 built as "Gesine" by Schiffswerft Ewald Berninghaus at Koln.
> Owner: Karl Schepers--Haren Ems-Germany
> ...


Επανέρχομαι στο θέμα του ΤΟΜΚΟ και νυν MELANI για το οποίο είχε γραφτεί στο shipspotting οτι ήταν το GESINE του 1937. 
Το καραβάκι όντως είχε ναυπηγθεί το 1937 στα Ewald Berninghaus της Γερμανίας, αλλά ως STORTEBEKER.
Και αυτό, και το GESINE, και καμιά δεκαριά άλλα μοτορσιπάκια ποτάμιων και παράκτιων πλόων κατέπλευσαν στην Μαύρη Θάλασσα το 1942-43 για να ενισχύσουν τον γερμανικό στρατό και το 1944 κατέληξαν στο Αιγαίο.

Το STORTEBEKER χρησίμευσε για να μεταφέρει πυρομαχικά στην Κρήτη και σε ένα τέτοιο ταξίδι από τη Θεσσαλονίκη τον Οκτώβρη του 1944 βυθίστηκε. Οι Γερμανοί θεώρησαν οτι χτύπησε σε νάρκη, όμως στην πραγματικότητα επλήγη από παράκτια πυροβολαρχία του ΕΛΑΣ. Το σκάφος προσάραξε στον Αγιόκαμπο και έπεσε στα χέρια των ανταρτών. Μετά από πρόχειρες επισκευές ανελκύστηκε και με το όνομα ΑΓΙΟΚΑΜΠΟΣ ρυμουλκήθηκε στον απελευθερωμένο Βόλο.
Μετά τη συμφωνία της Βάρκιζας παραδόθηκε από τον ΕΛΑΝ στις βρετανικές ναυτικές αρχές που με τη σειρά τους το παρέδοσαν στη Ναυτική Διοίκηση Βόλου που το κατέσχεσε ως λεία πολέμου και το μετονόμασε σε ΣΚΥΡΟΣ.
Από εκεί και πέρα την ιστορία την έχουμε καταγράψει...

----------

